# Placenta overlying os at 20 weeks



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello can I ask for some advice please?

I had my 20 week scan last week and the sonographer said the placenta is overlying the os but it is anterior so it might sort itself out. 

She booked me in for another scan at 32 weeks. Should I be worried and do you know what the chances are of it getting better?

Many thanks 

Country Girl


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

its possible as your uterus grows that the placenta may move away from the os. Sometimes this happens and sometimes it doesn't, unfortunately there isn't anything you can do to help other than lots of positive thoughts  

Take care x


----------

